# dimlux 1000w light spread



## terky (May 30, 2015)

Just got 10 1000w dimlux. Anybody know the light footprint for these things? They don't have any literature in the box.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 30, 2015)

The footprint of any light depends on how high it is set and the size and shape of the reflector--really has nothing to do with the wattage of the light.  Are you actually asking how much area one light will cover?


----------



## terky (May 30, 2015)

Yeah, optimal footprint. Doing 2 rows of 5 in a slightly less than 12 x 20 room. They pretty much all criss cross quite a bit but I'd like to know what they are supposed to cover. 10' ceiling. I was told 4x6 but not found the hard number anywhere. And I'm assuming the 4' side is the flat side of the reflector and the 6' side is the round ends.

Thanks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 30, 2015)

You can push a 1000W to 30 sq ft if you want, but you will be better is you try and keep the coverage area to about 4 x 6 or 5 x 5 or smaller.


----------



## terky (May 30, 2015)

Cool, thanks. I'll be a little less than 24 sq ft per 1000 then.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 31, 2015)

Good luck.  That is quite an endeavor you are taking on.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (May 31, 2015)

Those lights are nice at you familiar with opticlimate? Or the plant canopy ir thermometer that will dim your lights down when leaf gets to warm.  I am hoping on having 1-2 rooms with opticlimate and the dimlux 600s, well its an achievable long term dreamroom.    What was your reason to go with thousands and not the 630s.  I don't know much about the ceramic dimlux but where do you feel like cdms belong in optimal setup?  Nice score those lights are sexy lol.


----------



## terky (May 31, 2015)

Yeah I got the opticlimate too. Time to do away with my timers and exhaust fan relays. I normally put 12 1000w hps in a room that size. In large hoods so it's like a ceiling of lights. I was told I could maybe get away with 8 dimlux so I went with 10, don't really know about them so I'm trying to get it right. Gonna do another room this same size next month, then rip out all my hoods in the other 2 rooms. By July I should have 40 of these things cooking lol. Switching to dimlux should save me 8000w.

My hobby shop sold me on these, and they're really knowledgeable so I take they're advice. I wanted gavitas with remote ballast and air cooled hoods but he said gavitas are back ordered and I needed these asap. The nanolux rep was in there when I ordered them and even he was saying nobody can touch dimlux right now, they're the best out there. I went with the 1000w because that's just what I do lol. My veg room has 8 1000. I always ran as much lumens as I could. I was gonna do 12 dimlux but the guys at the store told me I might fry them. I don't have any stretch the old way I did it so I just never tried running a full spectrum setup. I actually have a case of dual spectrum bulbs I've had for about a year and never used, maybe I'll use them this month and see what they do lol.

I actually didn't know about the ceramic dimlux till you said something and I looked them up. I may buy some next month and checker board a room. I always just used high quality bulbs and would hit 2 lb a light so I just didn't worry about trying metal halides or ceramics. But now I've almost got my shop finished so I can do some experiments.

Sorry if my posts are hard to read lol. My writing is a little spacey and jumpy. I'm better at building stuff lol.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (May 31, 2015)

Nice do you use opticlimate ac?


----------



## gottaloveplasma (May 31, 2015)

I wish I would have bought dimlux instead of gavita.


----------



## terky (May 31, 2015)

I have Mitsubishi is he wall units for ac. Don't think I can make the opticlimate control that. Just have a programmable stat.

Haven't even turned these things on yet. Just finished getting all the eye bolts in the ceiling, installing dehumidifiers. Now I'm gonna start hooking up the ac unit and wiring everything into the panel.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 1, 2015)

You do not have opticlimate.  You have a maxi controller.  Do you have a ir camera for canopy?  I'm really interested in those and may be able to get myself one for cheap.


----------



## terky (Jun 1, 2015)

Oh OK lol. Haven't really looked at it yet. Yeah its got the camera. Still gotta get the thermometer for it. Not sure if I'll use it to control the co2 yet. Is the opticlimate better?


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 1, 2015)

the opticlimate is an air conditioner that uses water more so than electricity.  With the sensors and maxi controller and opticlimate the room will never condense water on your buds.  Ever. I don't believe you can get mold and bud rot if your humidity stays correct and you don't condense water on your buds.  It pre heats and precools room.  If leaves get hotter than the air it cools air and dims light slightly if your watering system is automated and fails system will figure out your plants are not transpiring and will turn light down and temperature so plants don't wilt.  And if you spend some extra money you can get a cooling tower.  2x efficiency over regular chiller.  The water cooled ac is made for those controls.    My dream room. 6 600 watt dimlux with all the goodies and 4 plasmas.


----------



## terky (Jun 1, 2015)

Hmm sounds interesting. I'll have to look into that.

So what's the benefits of plasma or ceramics?


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 1, 2015)

Full spectrum bulb, puts what's missing outdoors on your indoor buds.  Don't know much about ceramics but plasma is  sunlight minus infra red.


----------

